# late season Utah



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There are definitely lift ticket deals to be found all over. I also think the Bird does a late season pass, good until they close. Your local shop should have the discount lift tix.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

I know about the $60 tickets for PC and Canyons at local shops... but the late season pass at bird sounds good~ that's the kind of info I'm looking for... real discounts (not just the ones available all season). Thanks =)


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

theres two passes for the bird one that they sell starting in march for about 500ish good till end of season and the other starts in april usually around 250-300 also good till end of season. unless march really really comes through im not sure they will get too far into may this year... at some point they will stop running weekday lifts and go to just fri sat and sun ... most everywhere else will close around easter regardless of snow pack ... occasionally Brighton will go to the end of april but they are normally done the sunday after easter sunday with pretty much everyone else a week or so before then


----------



## talman3eb (Feb 13, 2009)

i went to park city mountain resort last year during easter, the last day of the season was orig easter sunday 4/12/09, but they wound up delaying the closing date for another week. the snow was still great, even got some fresh, lift tickets on liftopia were prob around $40 - $45 a day at that point, sweet deals.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

dang, well thanks guys. I'm probably gonna get as many nights in as I can at PowMow since that's so cheap and keep an eye out for dropping weekend costs (I can start riding again on the 18th).
Appreciate it =)


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Powder Mountain is one of my all time top 3 mountains. I f'n love that place. Lightning Ridge is worth the hike.


----------

